
Show HN: TinyPress – A GitHub Blogging Platform - dain
http://tinypress.co
======
dain
Hey guys. Thanks for checking out TinyPress.

I'm cataloging feedback I receive so you all know I'm listening, and will be
iteratively adding these items as we move forward over the next week or two.

You can find the list on the post below. I'll be updating this post in real
time from feedback I get here, on Twitter, or through Intercom (blue button on
site).

[https://tinypressco.github.io/2015/10/18/on-hacker-
news.html](https://tinypressco.github.io/2015/10/18/on-hacker-news.html)

~~~
lips
Honestly I'm not really sure how this works - but uhh.. maybe the Fork 'n Go
concept could be applied for more "out of the box" ease?
([https://github.com/jlord/forkngo](https://github.com/jlord/forkngo))

~~~
dain
I've never heard of this. It's pretty clever, I'll see about utilizing this.

I know it can be confusing. I'm going to make a better gif on the landing page
to help explain the entire process from start to finish.

------
PretzelFisch
I can't help but think at some point GitHub will not be so friendly to free
blog hosting through their system. They are a version control SAAS. If you
generate to much traffic, what will happen? The market might be ripe for a git
based cms/blog why not build that company and service?

~~~
octref
I doubt Github would frown upon this. Github Pages has already been handling a
quarter million req/sec. [0]

[0]: [https://github.com/blog/1992-eight-lessons-learned-
hacking-o...](https://github.com/blog/1992-eight-lessons-learned-hacking-on-
github-pages-for-six-months)

------
octref
Nice work. Some suggestions:

1\. Better to include a demo. If I'm using this service I'd want to know how
the blog looks like.

2\. The gif doesn't really look smooth. Maybe consider using a low-quality
mp4.

~~~
minimaxir
My video-to-GIF tool is optimized for this particular use case.

[https://github.com/minimaxir/video-to-gif-
osx](https://github.com/minimaxir/video-to-gif-osx)

~~~
dain
Oh, perfect! Thanks.

------
buremba
I'm not sure if it's possible or not but you may try to create an organization
for your application and create repositories in that organization. Maybe you
can avoid requesting private repo access using this technique. (Mixpanel uses
a similar technique [https://github.com/orgs/mixpanel-
platform](https://github.com/orgs/mixpanel-platform))

~~~
dain
Really interesting. I had no idea about this. I'm definitely going to dig into
it, thanks mate.

~~~
maaaats
A feature where it creates pull-requests would even remove the need for it to
have any access. Not sure if it's a good idea, as it adds more steps (and no
post-in-future). Or maybe just add it as a collaborater to the project could
work. I don't have a problem with how it works now, though.

------
kruno
Is it possible to use TinyPress with already modified Jekyll? I already host a
blog on github and am using jekyll. What I would like to do is take advantage
of that neat backend for writing posts.

------
hanniabu
Looks great! I've been thinking about developing something similar for some
time. I'll definitely be contributing to this project.

~~~
dain
Interesting. I'm re-building the core engine powering this using (basically
all Javascript right now on Backbone) in Ruby + Javascript with an actual
postgresql database behind it. Right now it's using an in memory store for
things like your autosave drafts etc.

Do you think I should open source the project? Right now the Android app and
the web-app (mentioned above) are closed source, but the philosophy of this
platform is about open source writing - and to not have an open source
application powering that seems antithetical. What do you think?

~~~
hanniabu
I would say it depends on your personal goals. If you're doing this as you say
to open source wiring and not the application then there's your answer. If
you'd like to see it develop more than you have time for theb maybe open
source would be a better option or talk to some friends that find it
interesting and build it together white keeping it closed. So weigh your
options and what you'd like to see happen to it and go from there.

------
erlend_sh
Neat! This is Jekyll-based right? In that case, please pop on over to
talk.jekyllrb.com and share this with the community.

~~~
dain
Indeed! I <3 Jekyll. And alright will do!

------
relaxitup
Wasn't this or something almost exactly the same, posted on HN maybe 6-8 or so
months ago?

~~~
dain
Yep. A verry rough v1 of this has been in the works for quite some time, with
a few friends of mine. But they have all moved on to other projects and this
is now my baby. Also, this is a completely overhauled version - hence today's
HN post.

